

Stop Using Backbone.js As If It Were A Stateless Web Server - jashkenas
http://lostechies.com/derickbailey/2011/08/03/stop-using-backbone-as-if-it-were-a-stateless-web-server/

======
DevX101
One thing I always wondered with Backbone, since views are kept in memory, is
there a performance penalty after some number of views are instantiated?

If I've got a e-commerce store and a user wants to browse through 40 products,
it seems like a view will be there for each of these products. Or am I doing
it wrong?

